# Opinions on Scott Smally Advanced Orchestration Course?



## danika (Feb 9, 2010)

Got this ad from Film Music Mag:

http://campaign.constantcontact.com/ren ... PD1w%3D%3D

Anybody know anything about this course?


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Opinions on Smally Spring Advanced Orchestration Course?*

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=26671


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 9, 2010)

imo, the books and cd package is worth the price alone. 

btw: dont mention aliens


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Opinions on Smally Spring Advanced Orchestration Course?*

I took this course about 10 years ago and thought it was really good. The examples are real film examples (he gives you CD and score excerpts) which is really nice. I still refer to some of the score excerpts from time to time.


----------



## bryla (Feb 10, 2010)

gsilbers: What books and cds?


----------



## midphase (Feb 10, 2010)

The books and CD's that are given to you when you attend the course.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Opinions on Smally Spring Advanced Orchestration Course?*

I highly recommend it. One of the best things I've ever done.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2010)

gsilbers @ Tue Feb 09 said:


> btw: dont mention aliens



"ever since I walked the Path (built by aliens) all my wishes have come true"
(o) :mrgreen: =o


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Opinions on Smally Spring Advanced Orchestration Course?*

I took the Steven Smalley course last fall. Fantastic for me. I was a Berklee student who couldn't have given two s##ts about scoring back in the day( I mean come on! I was going to be a friggin' rock star, who needs strings and horns and all that crap?) First time I stepped into a classroom in 20 years or more.

A) Steven is a superfreak! I mean that in a good way.

B) He REALLY knows what he's talking about and he shoots straight and is a good communicator. I walked away a pile of new tools and things that I had been doing already became very clear and expanded to me. Stuff I avoided for years as wrong and amaturish are revealed as the badass nasty tools the should be seen as. He revealed and demystified a lot of things for me.

C) The course is about the BIG Hollywood sound with a strong emphasis on string and brass writing. (Woods are for sweeps, and sissies, in the context of this course. Percussion is just guys hitting stuff.)

D) Steven takes care of a forest and grooms it. In return he has been gifted with precious gems by the forest and/or the spirits therein. (See A)


----------

